# Carstens Puddler for layout?



## Fin-isher (May 27, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the waterfowl forum...usually on the LSC fishing. I'm getting a bit more involved in waterfowl this year. I used to hunt the shore at Harley Ensign launch area, and sometimes on the shore at Metro. However, this year I got a great deal on a used Carstens Puddler boat. I hunt alone right now, so I haven't made it to any marsh areas to give it a try. I live in harrison Twp, and can paddle right out of my canal to the bay south of the Harley launch (Belvedere?). My question is how can I improve my chances using my boat as a layout boat in the open water of the bay. Is it even worth continuing my efforts? I have been out there 4 times this season, with a small bluebill spread of nine decoys, & I drop 2 mallard decoys on the outside range of the spread. I anchor upwind about 20yds from the decoys, and use a small second anchor to avoid swinging in the wind. My boat is still the Carstens color(tan), and I wear duck grass camo, with a piece of camo burlap to throw over the cockpit area to break it up. I am able to lay down in the boat so that my head is the only thing above the cockpit rail. I was hoping that my camo would look like a small clump or hump of weeds. I get ALOT of small divers to come in, and even land in the spread, but I can't get the larger birds to take a serious look. I have taken a couple Buffle Heads, but I feel pretty bad harvesting so little meat(breasts & thighs) from the tiny ducks! I'm sure something is spooking the larger birds, because they will head toward me, then change direction before they're in range. Is there a better way to camoflague the boat or myself? Should I consider painting the boat grey, like I see real layout boats? Or is it too hard to hide the profile of the Puddler? I enjoy using the Puddler, because it's an easy way for me to get out on the water by myself, and sometimes I can pick up a few wounded birds on a busy day from other hunters who couldn't retrieve their shot ducks. Any ideas are appreciated, thanks.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

You could hide the puddler if you painted it gray. Give it a shot and see. I see that boat as doing much better in the marsh. Could get scary out there if some waves come in on you. Give her a whirl and be safe.


----------



## smithsc1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Paint a couple pieces of burlap grey, one for the front 2/3, one for the back 1/3. Works well for my puddler.

Good luck and stay safe,

Scott


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

My buddy and I use 19 foot sneak boats simlarly to what your doing only with a lot more decoys and don't have any problem getting birds to decoy. In fact I'm sure your rig is much lower profile than ours.
My boat is painted gray and I now put fast grass on the cockpit. There are some photos in the classifieds you can check out for compairison.
I'd strap fast grass onto it based on what's worked for me.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

I painted my puddler grey. I use it for layout shooting on lake erie. works well. but i only take it out on calm days.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

As a Puddler owner myself, I would recommend not hunting out of it in water you cannot walk in, the little boat is designed for shallow water marshes not big water. We use mine to layout shoot on small water often, with the boat grassed (killer weed on garden fencing), dressed in camo and with a face mask the ducks literally land next to it. 

GRASSED PUDDLER


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

GoneFishin said:


> As a Puddler owner myself, I would recommend not hunting out of it in water you cannot walk in, the little boat is designed for shallow water marshes not big water. We use mine to layout shoot on small water often, with the boat grassed (killer weed on garden fencing), dressed in camo and with a face mask the ducks literally land next to it.
> 
> GRASSED PUDDLER


I seen a puddler filled almost to the top with a hunter in it about a mile offshore. The boat didn't like the bigger waves and that crew finally learned after a few wet cold hunts not a good idea. Shallow calm waters painted gray or grassed in the marsh deadly for birds.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fin-isher (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I wouldn't go out in the rough water, & I do stay close to home in the bay incase the wind picks up too much. I was out there Fri morning in about 1'-2' waves, and they did break over the side a bit when i was caught in a crosswind for a second. Good advice from you all to stay in calm water. Other than that I love the boat, and will try a little gray cover before I paint it for good. I'll check out some marsh hunting on Harsen's sometime, but that will be a new experience for me as well. Sounds like I might have to invest in a cart to walk my boat out, huh? Only so much time(& money!) in the season! Thanks.


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

We run a lot of decoys for layout hunting. 9 is tough to pull big ducks but can be done.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

GoneFishin said:


> As a Puddler owner myself, I would recommend not hunting out of it in water you cannot walk in, the little boat is designed for shallow water marshes not big water. We use mine to layout shoot on small water often, with the boat grassed (killer weed on garden fencing), dressed in camo and with a face mask the ducks literally land next to it.
> 
> GRASSED PUDDLER


that thing looks awesome paul. i'm envious.


----------



## Jeff Morse (Jan 14, 2008)

fin-isher' you should try a trick I learned from Lou Tisch at Lock,Stock, and Barrel in your home town. Use a piece of heavy visquine draped completely over your boat with an extra piece draped over yourself in the cockpit. The visquine reflects the color of the water each day and with it draped into the water it definitely breaks the outline of the boat. This will usually work better with a grey boat but if the bay is muddy your brown boat may work just fine.

You can get a heavy visquine piece at any Lowe's or Home Depot in the painting area.

Good luck!

Jeff


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Jeff Morse said:


> fin-isher' you should try a trick I learned from Lou Tisch at Lock,Stock, and Barrel in your home town. Use a piece of heavy visquine draped completely over your boat with an extra piece draped over yourself in the cockpit. The visquine reflects the color of the water each day and with it draped into the water it definitely breaks the outline of the boat. This will usually work better with a grey boat but if the bay is muddy your brown boat may work just fine.
> 
> You can get a heavy visquine piece at any Lowe's or Home Depot in the painting area.
> 
> ...


would love to see a pic of this setup in action. sounds viable.


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

Tippy death trap. At least for layout shooting... sold mine after 2 times using it.


----------



## Fin-isher (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Jeff for the visquine idea, a friend at work tonite suggested the same thing! I'm going to put some thought into that one, as far as weights to hold the edges down in the wind. I also have some 4' wide landscaping fabric(gray) that I thought would be possible. Do you think that the "shine" of the plastic is better to use?
As for the "tippy" comment...I don't see that as a problem so far. The boat is very stable, especially compared to a kayak. 
Also, I will take more decoys out with me. What I had, just seemed to lay in the boat easily. I'll leave the mallards home, there's not many of them out in the bay right now anyhow. I'm sure I can fit a few more bluebills, now that I'm getting a system down. Does anyone ever tow a decoy bag behind them? It seems easier to put them out while stacked in the boat, instead of picking them out of the bag. I have 7 decoys, on two lines(4&3), tied in series with one heavy weight on the lead ones. When they are in the water they resemble a "U" shape with the 2 singles in front or upwind. How does that sound? Is it better to have singles instead of a series tied together? I'm really appreciating the help.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

I've used the visquen but only during late season with ice around. Birds will literally land on top of you


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Fin-isher said:


> ......... Sounds like I might have to invest in a cart to walk my boat out, huh? Only so much time(& money!) in the season! Thanks.


I use a kayak cart with mine it straps on boat, comes off easily, and folds down so ya can stow it in the boat and take with ya if ya need to. Bought mine at Dick's but they carry 'em just about any place they sell kayaks. About $80. Saves the gel coat on the bottom from getting scraped and scratched on the way to the water. 

A kayak paddle is the best way ta get around in the little boat, also I carry a short paddle and a collaspible push pole in the boat when hunting shallow marshy areas.

The smaller Rig'em Right satchel type decoy bag allows me to carry 1 - 2doz decoys easily on front deck. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

scotts98rt said:


> Tippy death trap. At least for layout shooting... sold mine after 2 times using it.


Push poled into a few clumps of swamp grass makes it quite a stable shooting platform even for an overweight 69 yr old like me.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

GoneFishin said:


> Push poled into a few clumps of swamp grass makes it quite a stable shooting platform even for an overweight 69 yr old like me.


i gunned outa one out west in armpit deep water. i was able to get in and out of it at that depth also. For those that know me, i'm no tiny dude. I would call that pretty stable. I also had my dog in it with me. sucked pulling him in and out of it but its doable.


----------



## Fin-isher (May 27, 2011)

Thanks again for all the tips. The MS fishin' & huntin' gang is always the best for sharing info. I'll be out Tues. evening to try some of your suggestions. Hopefully I'll have some pics to share as well. Good luck to everyone.


----------

